# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Ray ban P

## r5r4y

yo guys,
i got some Rayban sunglass and they say "Ray Ban P" on the lens
what is the P stand for? the model is RB3025 
* 
Thanks for all the helpers! 
*

----------


## AdmiralKnight

Polarized.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

It's amazing that a "Frame Manufacturer" wouldn't know that.

----------


## r5r4y

oops...
just notice... i didn't plan on chose this one... 

OK, thanks for quick answer, now for dumber question, what is Polarized?

----------


## FullCircle

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-polarized-lenses.htm

----------

